# study in a foreign country



## jowasgehtab (Dec 22, 2012)

hi,

i hope i can get some serious answers on this board. 
i am from germany and 19 years old an i am going to study philosophy at the university of vienna starting in the summer semester 2013. 
however, for many weeks now i have the wish to make my full undergraduate degree in cape town, south africa. i won't furthermore talk about the details of the motivation behind this idea, but just say, that i want to get more far away and experience something.
 the criteria for choosing my university (city) are on the one hand a good education, because i study philosophy because i am interested in it, for me it is not about the career opportunities and on the other hand the whole environment, culturally, socially and visually, because like i said i want to experience something.
why cape town ? 
- landscape 
- very internationally 
- good university
- english speaking 
- fees are ok 

i am not just talking about this plan, i have already let my certificates get translated and made my toefl with more points than i needed for uct, so i would be ready to apply there next year.

 the issue is: vienna might be an amazing city and is ranked as one of the best if not the best city for quality of life several times in europe or the world. also the university is ranked well for humanities. however it can not really be described as a place "far away" from germany. furthermore, you often here that people from vienna are very "special" and that some of them may not like german students to come there, which i can understand, because there are really many germans going to vienna i think.
so: i dont know, if i will like vienna, not only for the people but for everything. if i wont like living in vienna, i think i will apply to uct next year without a doubt. application process starts april/may each year and studying starts january/february each year, so i would be 20 when starting the undergraduate there.

the issue is that i dont know what i will do when i am going to like the education and living in vienna. because i would also want to go to cape town. thats the difficult decision i am thinking about. of course, making a semester abroad in cape town would be an option, but i think it is still something different to make a semester abroad there and to live there for some years.

 so, what do you think about this topic ? what would you maybe do ? please dont make any suggestions of other universities or so and please dont try do distract me from this idea 

 thanks


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2012)

Start in Vienna if it is all already in place, then investigate transferring


----------



## Belushi (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a Bavarian friend studying in Vienna at the moment and she loves it there. The University is beautiful, the fees are cheap and I dont think she's had any problems from the Viennese.

I'd jump at the chance to study there myself.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 22, 2012)

I think you're unlikely to get significant hostility from the Viennese for studying at the university, a friend of mine studied Philology there and many of his friends weren't Austrian. It's a comparatively good University (well, not compared to any UK uni, but barely any continental unis are  ), so it attracts plenty of foreigners (as does the city, as it's a great place to live)


----------



## Poot (Dec 22, 2012)

It sounds as though you might never be satisfied unless you have a proper look at Cape Town. Can you spend any time there soon so you could get a proper feel for the place before you commit yourself to doing the course? You might decide you hate it, then the decision would be made!


----------



## Errol's son (Dec 23, 2012)

Why go to Cape Town, RSA, to study?

It is not exactly world renowned, particularly for humanities...

If Vienna is not good enough for you, go to USA or get on an internationally top ranked course.

What is the fascination with RSA?


----------



## ymu (Dec 23, 2012)

You will likely experience hostility from the locals in any university town, whether it's in Germany, Austria, the UK or South Africa. Students are (collectively) a pain in the arse and they push the rents up. Treat your environment with some respect and live in the community outside of term-time, and you'll fit in as well as any over-privileged temporary incomer ever will.

You sound like you're wanting to travel more than study. Nowt wrong with that, but choose one. Experiencing a new culture is great, but you really need to be very sure you'll like it before committing to living and studying there for three or four years. If you're actually just not ready to commit to studying, put it off and go travelling for a while.

I don't know anything about the institutions you're talking about, in terms of reputation/quality. Whether or not anyone cares where your degree came from depends on what you plan to do with your life. You're doing philosophy, so it's unlikely to make much difference to future employers unless you wanted to become an academic, and even then, it won't make that much difference. It might affect your ability to get funding for a masters, if that was anywhere on your horizons.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 23, 2012)

maybe try to get  a year out.

go study in Vienna  and talk with the university in cape town.  you might be able to swing  doing a year over there.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi my girlfriend is German and is currently doing her BSc in Molecular Biology in Leiden, Nl. She has during her course managed to organise 3 months in Madrid and is now half way through a 9 month stint in Montreal. So even if you base your studies in Vienna it could be possible to get time in Cape Town. Also don't choose a course based upon where it is but rather whether the course appeals to you and more importantly whether it will be useful for you once you are finished.


----------



## jowasgehtab (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks for these many answers.


----------



## Kevin Lehrer (Jan 3, 2013)

There were some really good suggestions above, but I'll share my two euro cents as well:

It seems that you want to travel rather than study, right?

Just take a gap year! You're still young and won't lose anything. Life is about enjoying it and doing what you want. So, if you have the money go to Cape Town, or anywhere else, and just live your life.

At the same time you can look for studying opportunities there, but I'd highly recommend you stick with the university in Vienna or even Germany, if your intention is really studying. 

It's your own personal choice, and maybe there are some personal emotions involved in your decision as far as I can see but don't let irrational thoughts ruin you. Many people dream of studying in countries like Germany, Austria or any developed country.


----------



## jowasgehtab (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh and don't forget studying as a foreign student outside the EU can be very expensive (not sure about the exact fees in SA but you might want to have a look).


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 4, 2013)

Fuchs66 said:


> Oh and don't forget studying as a foreign student outside the EU can be very expensive (not sure about the exact fees in SA but you might want to have a look).


This times 100. Chances are that even at £9k tuition that the UK will still be cheaper, plus despite being pretty far away you can at least get home if you need to.

If it's just to avoid your family I have managed to do that fairly effectively without leaving the UK.


----------



## Kevin Lehrer (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the likes guys! 

One more thing I'd recommend to anyone if they decide to study in Germany, is to read a lot about the education system there and student life. When it comes to expenses, many public universities in Germany offer tuition-free studies, which is really great, but some offer German diplomas which is a bit different to the Degree system, but a 4 year study time is equivalent with Master's degree in another university. So take a look at that closely. Here read this: www.mawista.com/en/study-in-germany/, plenty of information to get you started.

I've studied in Hamburg and I had an overall great experience. Met new people and explored a lot. Had a few beers here and there but hey you've got to enjoy life, right?


----------

